# Solved: Remove Win 8 and install Win XP



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Last week, in an effort to enter the 21st century, I bought a new HP P2-1334 Desktop primary because my old computer has a slow processor and 512 MB of RAM. The HP has 1GB of RAM and 500 GB of memory. It also has Win 8, which for me, is a nightmare. The biggest problem for me with this new computer, besides the Win 8 OS, is the fact that it is not compatible with my AirObic Mouse and many of my other favorite programs that Win 8 refuses to load because they are "incompatible". 

For those of you who are unfamiliar with the AirObic Mouse, it is a device that allows me to point to a site or a program while the mouse automatically clicks on it for me. (There's no need press down the mouse key with my thumb.) I have a serious case of carpal tunnel in both hands, currently in remission, and this mouse has been a lifesaver for me.

The AirObic mouse will only operate with Win XP. There are no new drivers that would make the mouse compatible with Win 8. In fact, the company that manufactured the AirObic Mouse appears to be out of business.That leaves me with two options of which I am aware:

1. I could donate the new computer to charity, after deleting all personal information, and upgrade my old computer with more RAM and maybe a new processor. (I need at least 1 GB of Ram so that I can operate Quicken 2013. I installed U-Verse DSL which operates at 3GBps to operate the new computer and now am using it to operate the old computer. I'm satisfied with the results but I still need more RAM. I only use the computer For Quicken, to email, to store and edit digital photos and to browse the internet, on occasion. No games; no You Tube. (I only use 25% of the available space on my old computer.)

2. Perhaps with your help, I could remove Win 8 and install Win XP.

Since I am not knowledgeable enough to know what to do, once again, I come to you folks at this site for help. This is not a money issue nor is it about having a really fast computer with a lot of memory. This is about my hands and installing Quicken 2013. Does anyone have a solution for me?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where will you get windows XP from - do you have a full retail version you can use - the version that you have on your old PC is probably OEM and tied to that PC 
also if you can get windows XP - the new PC with windows 8 may not have XP drivers available for the hardware

i assume you have logged into the site and looked at the downloads for possible drivers 
http://www.aerobicmouse.com/log_in_required.bv?lastplace=/downloads/

what happens when you just plug into windows 8 ?

from the site it should be plug and play via USB 
http://www.aerobicmouse.com/products/?productid=16

they are selling in UK on amazon 
http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_search.asp?SG=10011
and US amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Upgrade-Designer-Appliances-E-Quill-AirO2bic/dp/B0007X9JMA
from http://www.antonline.com/
so maybe worth asking them ? http://www.antonline.com/contactus.htm
http://www.antonline.com/p_ACP--009...mic-PC-Mac-Right-Hand-by-Ergoguys-_230470.htm


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's my responses to your reply:

1. Where will you get Windows XP from?
I do, in fact, have a full retail version that I can use, along with the license key. 

2. The new PC with Windows 8 may not have XP drivers available for the hardware.
How would I determine if the new computer had drivers for Win XP. If it didn't, could I install the drivers separately?

3. Did I contact Aerobic Mouse?
Yes I did. No new drivers. When I checked properties after installing the software that runs the mouse, and after running a compatibility test for win 8, it showed that the Aerobic Mouse would run on XP SP3, only. BTW, the sites you suggested are selling the same device that I have with the same incompatible driver.

4. What happens when I plug the mouse cable into the USB port in the new computer?
It loads the mouse but not the gestures that matter; no auto click features.

Okay, now what?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> How would I determine if the new computer had drivers for Win XP. If it didn't, could I install the drivers separately?


 make and exact model of the PC

goto the manufacturers website - use the model to find your PC and see if they have windows XP drivers - if not - then you will not be able to use the PC with windows 8 
or you will need to look at every bit of hardware and then look to see if the individual manufacturers have XP drivers

i suspect this will not run - lots of people had issue going from vista back to XP a few years ago and hardware has progressed and manufacturers do not develop support for software they are not shipping the PC with

whats the make and model of the windows 8 PC

use the XP machine and goto 
http://www.crucial.com/
and run there memory scanner - that will tell you a) what you have and in what slots b) what you can upgrade to and c) the model of the memory


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If there are XP drivers for the new PC they will be on HP's web site. Since they announced that they are not going to provide Windows 7 drivers for many of their newest machines it is unlikely they have XP drivers, but you may as well look.

Did you try installing the mouse driver--if it is a self-extracting self-installing executable--by right clicking on it and 'Troubleshoot compatibility'? Not likely to work, but doesn't take long to try.

If you have Windows 8 Pro you can probably use Hyper-V to run XP as a guest system. I just (last evening) enabled virtualization on my Lenovo and will be trying this soon.

You can use VirtualBox or VMWare Player to run XP as a guest system on a virtual machine.

Instead of upgrading your old machine it may (you'd have to compare and decide) be better to buy a used or refurbished machine with XP.

If you are not going to try to return or sell the new machine I suggest that you try the above ideas before spending any money.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I forgot that you only have 1 GB memory. That kills the virtual machine ideas.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i missed the model in your first post and looked up the drivers
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...2&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5296931

as TerryNet suggested they only have windows 8


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

That HP computer you purchased is not fast... Its like a $30 low-power 18watt CPU... its dreadfully slow... slower than most entry level computers from 5 years ago... but it allows HP and others to sell $250~300 desktops. Its a netbook CPU. It maybe in a desktop case, but its NOT a desktop computer - no slots: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...portFAQ&prodSeriesId=5295976&prodTypeId=12454

You have a limited time to **BUILD** your desktop. XP has been replaced by Win7 a few years ago. Driver support for XP for new hardware is coming to an end. The makers of your MOUSE should have that special button driver for Win7 at least, considering their website still has a 2012 copyright.

Here is what you can build by yourself on the cheap. Pretty much most/all PC shops are Win7 or Win8.

Go to Microcenter, they have a location in Detroit: http://microcenter.com/site/stores/madison-heights.aspx

$120 = Intel i3-3225 http://microcenter.com/product/398006/Core_i3_3225_33GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor
$ 25 = Gigabyte B75 motherboard (instant bundle package) http://microcenter.com/product/398418/GA-B75M-D3H_LGA_1155_mATX_Intel_Motherboard 
(Note: this is based on my local price bundles, should be same in your city. The Gigabyte B75 is no longer carried in Microcenter... its been replaced with a cheaper MSI board... for the $25, its a killer deal if IN stock. MSI is still good, thou... or pay $65~85 for a bundled Gigabyte Z77 board)

$12~62 MSI B75 motherboard ($12 bundle price vs not bundle) http://microcenter.com/product/408926/B75MA-P45_LGA_1155_B75_mATX_Intel_Motherboard

$45 - Thermaltake case with a USB3 port (this is a list of low-cost cases) http://microcenter.com/search/searc...+4294959066&NTX=&NTT=&NTK=all&sortby=pricelow
$43 - Thermaltake 500w PSU (currently $25 off shelf in Dallas - on sale) http://microcenter.com/product/365237/TR2_Series_500_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply
$33 - 4GB RAM (8/16GB is cheaper per GB, but XP supports up to 4/3.5GB) http://microcenter.com/product/3328...el_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_2GB_Memory_Modules)
$67 - 500GB Seagate drive: http://microcenter.com/product/3342..._30Gb-s_35_Internal_Hard_Drive_ST3500641AS-RK
$17 - Generic DVD-RW SATA drive (they have a few brands)

*Total = $317 (with the Gigabate B75 board)... *so you are looking at $305~360 in parts. Re-use your keyboard & mouse.

The intel B75 vs Z77 boards will perform the same... the Z77 has more power-user features for games and overclocking. I just built 4 B75 systems for an office. I otherwise use the Z77.

Get a refund on that HP, you have 2 weeks to return computers. IT is WIN8 computer that IS NOT COMPATIBLE with your software or hardware. Return it to the store, get your money back.

The intel i3 system I told you about can be built in an hour or so... then install with your WinXP discs.

*WinXP will not support all the features of modern hardware... such as USB3.0. You can go for even a cheaper case for $10~20 less... its up to you. Get what you like. Better cases are near the $100 range. But a $30 case will hold your parts.
*MS support for XP ends this April. You can still get the security/bug patches, but MS will no longer make new ones.

Your old computer is most likely not worth updating, especially if its 6+ years old. And if it dies next month... then what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> *MS support for XP ends this April.


Next April; Support Ends April 8, 2014.  That's still coming up pretty fast.


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

I appreciate all of the input that I received from all of you. Speed is a relative thing. Candidly, the new computer was fast, for me. Everything else about it is what's causing my problems. 

My old computer is working very well, for me, with my new higher speed DSL connection. Given the fact that HP has no XP drivers for my new computer, I'm going to wipe out all of my personal information and donate it to a charity. I can't return it because I wiped out many of the pre-installed garbage that hp installed. This was a good learning experience for me. Never again, will I buy anything before fully checking out compatibility issues first. 

I'll check out the cost of installing more RAM and weigh that against the cost and time it will take me to upgrade my old computer or whether I can buy a good used computer with xp. No matter which choice I make, it's the aerobic mouse that's critical for me. Without that mouse, my carpal tunnel symptoms will will be back. 

Thanks for everything, guys. You're the best!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I can't return it because I wiped out many of the pre-installed garbage that hp installed. This was a good learning experience for me. Never again, will I buy anything before fully checking out compatibility issues first.


 you should be able to return to factory condition using the recovery manager

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03489643


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Wayne, thanks for the suggestion. I'll try it and see if it works. If it does, it does. If it doesn't it doesn't. Your help, as well as the suggestions from the others, has been invaluable. Thankfully, I bought this thing at Best Buy while they still had a 30 day return policy.

Cary


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

You should be able to return the PC in whatever software condition it is... the store/HP would factory-wipe the system ANYWAY. Erase your data, demand your money back... you'll get it.
*
Your old PC is *NOT* upgradable:* Intel Celeron CPU 1.70GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 3
RAM: 511 Mb / NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro 32 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 57247 MB, Free - 44506 MB

When it was new, it was Sloooooow. I have 6yr old PCs I'm dumping for about $75 with dual-core AMD and WinXP pre-installed. They have 1~2GB of RAM. These are SLOW by todays standards, but faster than ANY Pentium 4 computer. (Note: I'm not offering to sell on this site. A- I don't do that here. B- I have low-income neighbors who have first dibs)

The $300 build of a new modern computer I quoted you will blow your doors off in performance.

*Even my son has had a quad-core PC since he was 6... from spare parts.


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Since I continue to receive responses to this thread, I have marked it "unsolved" until there are no further replies. I continue to be fascinated by the interest that all of you have shown in trying to help me out and am grateful for your input. I think, however, that some of you don't understand my priorities so I'll explain them as clearly as possible:

1. I need at least 1GB of RAM so I can operate Quicken 2013. Compiler says that my computer is "not upgradable." Does that mean I can't add more RAM? Does it mean that I should consider my dinosaur of a computer as a candidate for the garbage can?

2. My real priority is to be able to use my Aerobic Mouse (AM). So far, there is no evidence that it will operate on any other system except Win XP. I have written to the operators of their website in an attempt to learn whether there are any drivers that would allow me to operate this device on another OS, but have received no reply. A phone call to their contact number left me with the conclusion that XP is in fact the only OS that will power the AM. I may have found a similar device that operates on Win 7. I sent them an email to determine whether it will do what the AM does and whether they have a driver for Win 8. 

3. I am not interested in being "blown away" by the speed of my computer. For now, my needs are small, unlike many of you who use your computers for things I don't. I would consider buying a used computer, that operates Win XP, from Compiler and would appreciate a private message from him as to how to acquire one for $75. If It turns out that I have no other option than to use the AM, I will likely acquire a newer dinosaur from him.

4. As Wayne, and others, suggested, I went to Best Buy yesterday, discussed my problems with my "new" computer and was told that I could return it, as is, for a full refund. However, I will first wipe out all personal information and leave it to Best Buy to restore the machine. I have until 3-19th to return it.

I thank all of you for your help and remain in awe of your kindness and your knowledge. Your site remains a valuable source of information for me.

Cary


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 1. I need at least 1GB of RAM so I can operate Quicken 2013. Compiler says that my computer is "not upgradable." Does that mean I can't add more RAM? Does it mean that I should consider my dinosaur of a computer as a candidate for the garbage can?


 the link i posted in post #4 above should have told you that information - when you run the scan

post the make and exact model and we can also look it up


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

I have located a device similar to the Aerobic Mouse that will support Win 7, and in the near future, Win 8. I am returning the HP computer to Best Buy. When it comes time to replace my dinosaur, I will consult this forum for advise. Perhaps one of you might even build one for me, if you're willing to do it for $300, or less. 

I don't need the best or the fastest computer. I just need something that will allow me to do very basic things, including Skypeing (is that even a word?) with my son and his family in Brooklyn and using Quicken 2013. My needs are simple.

Thanks for your kindness, patience and understanding. One day I am hopeful that I will be more conversant with the computer than I am now, given the limitations of my right brained personality.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

No problem. Glad you were able to find a replacement mouse that will work.

The $300 or so computer I quoted you is fairly basic, its not a power-house. (Remember how much an Apple II was in 1983? $1200) A powerful general purpose computer is about $500~600. A Gaming computer is $600~1500+. Yes, there are people who spend $1000 for just the graphics card (not me, ever).

Quick reply to your post:
1) - your 11+ year old computer is a dinosaur... its cool that it still lives. Hence, getting something new with Windows7 for $300~400 should give you another 8~10 years of usage. But by all means, ask us what is good. What you bought, I didn't know they made... it's over-priced and makes HP & Dell lots of money. An example: My 4 year old video card, which I paid $80...(ATi 4670) is a bit faster than the $120 video card HP sells today (ATI 7570), which is actually 2 year old technology that is re-badged with a newer name and actually costs ATI/etc about half as much to manufacture.

So yes, I do recommend buying something new in the $300~400 price range and I'll be happy to point out what you should/can get.

3) Used computers... look online, check out local PC stores that sell refurbished computers. I see used HP/Dells going for $75 or so all the time. For that price, it shouldn't be more than 5 years old... I still think a newer $300~400 computer will last longer.

4) Glad Best Buy helped you out. They get more bad rap than they deserve... yes, they are a business. They can do better. What HP built and sells for $300 is way overpriced... the most expensive part of that computer was Windows8 LOL!

Many of us have been here for years... we are here to help.

Some examples of used: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...095 40000010 4016&IsNodeId=1&name=Desktop PCs
(None of these impress me that much, $140 DuoCore is the least I would go)

Example of NEW Win7 computer that are worth it (pre-built): New Intel (I'd go with the $450 Lenovo or Dell) http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-PCs/SubCategory/ID-10?Order=PRICE ((I know these are $150 more than the HP, but they have 10x the horse power / 4x the memory and better quality)) 
* Sorry, I cannot post direct link to search results from above... Newegg has gone stupid. But I saw some pretty good $250~280 business class refurbs with Windows7. I saw a new AMD for $300-some dollars.


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

I would be willing to consider a new computer, if it was built by one of you. Since I live in the metro Detroit area, is there anyone out there who would consider creating something to suit my minimal needs. What I currently own is on file. 

I don't need the fastest or the best. I need at least 1 GB of RAM and 4 GB on the hard drive. I know it's not much, but I don't need much. Obviously a faster processor is important as is an OS I understand. Does it make sense to get XP, again or to to move onto Win 7 or (I hate it) Win 8? The less I need to spend, the better. I don't need the best.

I am gratified by the interest you all have shown in trying to help me. It's nice to know that this big, generally unfeeling, world can become a bit more personal, kinder and gentler. Thanks for your help. And, if you want to to build me a computer and/or make suggestions, send me a message. 

Thanks much,

Cary


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry I am only just responding. I've had a busy weekend~week with some computer work.

1) I already gave you a parts list that sells the parts at a local store... Microcenter.com - On one of my first posts to you, I link to their store. Its only a few parts that needs to be screwed together.

2) Microcenter sells Windows7 computers. Which does have many advantages over XP. Since I've gone to 7, I rarely actually shut down my PC. I just put it to sleep. Here is the list from YOUR Microcenter: http://microcenter.com/search/searc...+4294962264&NTX=&NTT=&NTK=all&sortby=pricelow

Cheapest thing I would buy from that location: http://microcenter.com/product/403253/K410_Desktop_Computer_Refurbished

The HPs come preloaded with junkware (uninstall the junk), here are two okay low-end models ($323 open box): http://microcenter.com/product/398274/Pavilion_p6-2127c_Desktop_Computer_Refurbished or http://microcenter.com/product/403530/Pavilion_p7-1236s_Desktop_Computer

Both of these perform about the same. Either of these are 6~8x more CPU power and actually have expansion slots over that other thing you bought.

Since the 3 above are refurbished or returns... I'd go with the HPs... your call.
If you still want XP on modern hardware, you're going to need to build it youself or pay someone $100+

Here are refurb Biz-class desktops for $200 with WinXP: http://microcenter.com/search/searc...-Desktop-Computers-:-Computers-:-Micro-Center Only go with the $200 models... all have tiny HDs... the HPs only have DVD-ROM.


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

I went to Microcenter in Madison Hts., MI and bought a refurbished Lenovo K 410 with a Pentium Dual Core Processor and MS 7 Home Premium, 4GD RAM and 500GB hard drive. Total cost 309 +tax. I also paid $60 for a 2 year extended warranty. I'm very happy an know, full well, that I couldn't have done any of this without your hel, as well as the help of all the others who responded to my question. Many thanks!


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad its working out for you. Hopefully you'll get 6+ years of use out of it.


----------

